# FOUND: Box of Flies



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

. . . on a side street in Indian River. Describe the box and describe the flies and I'll return them.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Box opens in the middle and the flies look very fishy?

Had to try.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

The owner responded to a Lost and Found ad in the paper. Mystery solved. Case closed.


----------

